# PhotoShelter v liveBooks



## FireGirl_Photography (Oct 27, 2010)

I need to upgrade my website and am looking at PhotoShelter v liveBooks. Most of my works is editorial and I am slowly building a client base; feel the need to be more professional than what my Zenfolio account allows.

Any thoughts on what you prefer? Features / benefits one offers over the other?

Thanks!


----------



## davidharrick (Nov 14, 2010)

We used livebooks to build ours...I would highly recommend them if you like one of their designs...their support is great/super easy backend use, etc. 

Can't speak to the other...


----------



## FireGirl_Photography (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks David; I did indeed go with liveBooks.  The site has been live for almost a week now and I am very pleased with it.  Apparently editors are too...

Many thanks!


----------

